# The Haunting on Brassy Creek 2016



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a fun haunt you have - creepy yet festive. Great mix of static and animated props, and well thought out individual scenes.

Had to laugh at the owner trying to get the dog inside. He was having none of that idea:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW once again lots of detail - well done. Great job with the lighting.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Plenty of great things to see, great use of lighting, fun video


----------

